# Moebius' New CREATURE arrival date?



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Any news on when this one is popping up? 

I saw a release date on the Monsters In Motion site of 12/12/12.

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...2/creature-with-julia-adams-model-kit-p-17101


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank mentioned on the Moebius Facebook page that's it's looking like sometime in the 1st quarter of 2013. Box art issues held it up.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think late January-ish
Meantime Enjoy Krogar, Drac Delux, New Ironman, Catwoman ect ect ect


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the one I have been waiting for


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They hit port in California on January 14th. Depending on customs and port traffic, they should be on the road to distributors in less than two weeks.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Once again Frank and company deliver styrene goodness! Thankee, sir!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Moebius said:


> They hit port in California on January 14th. Depending on customs and port traffic, they should be on the road to distributors in less than two weeks.



This is great news Now we must dance


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> They hit port in California on January 14th. Depending on customs and port traffic, they should be on the road to distributors in less than two weeks.


Jeez, you guys work fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Good news I was waiting to buy Kogar, Dracula and the Creature together...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great timing! I'm almost finished with my Custom Dracula !!


----------

